# Advice Experiences help still bleeding 3.5 weeks after miscarriage



## janarae18 (Feb 2, 2011)

I miscarried fairly early on and so I thought the bleeding would have stopped by now but here I am in my fourth week of bleeding after a natural miscarriage at 5.2 weeks. I have had ultrasounds that show nothing is left and my midwife checked me and said the bleeding was heavier than she thought it should be and that it was probably my period so she looked at it under the microscope and it was not my period (which I knew lol) so she said the bleeding could last up to 6 weeks but this did seem like a long time to her so she prescribed me methergine which I took yesterday and NOTHING happened. I have been taking natural anti inflammatories so I am wondering it this has something to do with things so I have stopped those... but the bleeding gets light and then comes back heavy on and off over and over again... does anyone have any advice on this or have experienced this and when did it end for you? thanks


----------



## baileyb (Dec 22, 2010)

This is exactly what I am going through right now. I am in my 3rd week of spotting and bleeding. Just when I think it is stopping for good I feel a gush in my underwear. I have also passed everything. The baby was 5.5 - 6 weeks along according to u/s. This bleeding is not my period either. I don't know what I would call it but I can tell the difference. Also, I have tried to smell it, *gross I know*, to see what it is. When I was miscarrying it smelled like after birth but this smells more like CM or semen type smell and is a little bit thicker than just blood.

What kind of natural anti inflammatories are you taking? I am tempted to stop taking everything I am on and hope this moves along faster.


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey dear,

Just wanted to say that this seems to be fairly normal as far as miscarrying naturally goes. I miscarried at 12 weeks and bled on and off for well over a month. Take good care of yourself, eat well, and just ride out the wave. :hug


----------



## janarae18 (Feb 2, 2011)

pycnogenol and fish oil...I think they did prolong things a bit but thankfully everything is over now... I had some heavier bleeding again on friday and then by sunday it was all spotting and I tried not to get my hopes up but monday it was spotting as well and as of today NOTHING so I guess my body was just taking its time.... how are you doing? thanks simplyrochelle I am trying to take care of myself now lol... and not gain too much weight like I did after my first miscarriage... ugg


----------



## baileyb (Dec 22, 2010)

My bleeding is done now. Not even spotting. Still having a off and on backache but I'm not sure why.


----------

